# Fragen zu Raid und Encryption growing

## boerni

Nabend. hab paar Fragen

Will mir bis Januar ein Linux-software-Raid 5 aus 3 Western Digital WD10EADS Platten aufbauen. die sollen auch verschluesselt sein.

Da mein Geldbeutel knapp ist werde ich mir pro Monat eine Festplatte kaufen. Heute bestelle ich die erste.

Die Platten sollen im Raid 5 Laufen, und in dem Raid 5 soll ein dm_crypt verschluesseltes ext4 hausen.

Fragen:

1. Kann ich die erste Festplatte mit Daten beschreiben, und dann wenn die 2. HDD kommt in ein RAID 1 umwandeln? Dass man Linux-software-Raid 1 in Raid 5 umwandeln kann hab ich schon gelesen

2. kann ich die dm-crypt partition growen wenn die 3. HDD eingebunden wird?

3. schafft das alles ein AMD Sempron 2800+? ist ein AM2 System mit 512MB DDR2-533 Ram

----------

## zworK

zu 1:

Ja,  das geht. Der RAID-Superblock steht am Ende der Partition. Wenn man das Dateisystem um die Größe des RAID-Superblocks  (habe ich aber nicht im Kopf) verkleinert, kann man fröhlich hin und her konvertieren. Sinnvoller wäre es, wenn du gleich ein RAID 1 mit 3 Devices erstellst, mit deiner ersten Platte und 2 "missing" Devices. So brauchst du im neuen Monat einfach nur die neue Platte zum RAID hinzufügen.

Ich hoffe du hast genug Platz für ein Backup? Ohne würde ich eine RAID-Konvertierung von RAID 1 nach 5 nicht anfassen. Mir fehlt da aber auch die Erfahrung.

zu 2:

Geht auch. Siehe: http://www.saout.de/tikiwiki/tiki-index.php?page=ResizeLUKSPartitions

zu 3:

Klar schafft der das   :Smile: 

Beim Software-RAID 5 mit LUKS-Verschlüsselung läuft dein Disk-IO komplett durch die CPU, das kostet halt Performance. Wieviel MB/s du am Ende herausbekommst und ob dir das reicht, wirst du dann testen müssen.

----------

## fangorn

 *Quote:*   

> Ich hoffe du hast genug Platz für ein Backup? Ohne würde ich eine RAID-Konvertierung von RAID 1 nach 5 nicht anfassen.

 

Kann ich nur bestätigen. 

Habe schon Erweiterungen von Software RAID5 gemacht (wenn auch unverschlüsselt). In diesen Größenordnungen dauert das TAGE. Wenn in dieser Zeit einer über das Stromkabel stolpert oder sonstwas passiert würde ich darauf wetten, dass die Daten futsch sind.

Mein Tipp: Warte noch einen Monat länger und halte die Daten solange auf einer einzelnen Festplatte. Dann setz mit drei übrigen Platten ein RAID5 auf und spiel die Daten ein. 

Die andere Methode funktioniert prinzipiell zwar auch, ist aber zumindest meiner Meinung nach den Aufwand nicht wert. (Es sei denn du willst es rein der Erfahrung halber tun)

----------

